
Tips and Tools for Working with a Remote Team - azeemk
https://medium.com/@findbridge/tools-tips-for-working-with-a-remote-team-7f17a6ed4048#.r9l5gt3dq
======
Can_Not
> Using Snapchat and Vine’s in company groups to foster camaraderie. Email
> joke chains and daily funny memes and gifs

Please be careful when doing this and even consider not doing this.

